# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Conociendo la planta de la Tara (MINAG)

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Comparto con ustedes un video de YouTube sobre la Tara peruana; y les copio el texto introductorio que allí aparecía:  _"El Perú es el principal productor de tara en el mundo y a la vez origen de esta asombrosa planta utilizada medicinalmente desde épocas prehispánicas. Hoy se utiliza en las industrias peleteras, farmacéuticas, químicas, de pintura, entre otros."_    
Saludos  :Wink: Temas similares: Luis Ginocchio Balcázar... Conociendo el nuevo Ministro de Agricultura del Perú Artículo: Empresa china interesada en invertir US$ 5 millones en planta para procesar tara Que atender nuestra planta ? ---lampara LED para planta Tara Conociendo a tu Competencia  (Esparrago - Mexico)

----------

Bertha García, MVALDIVIEZO

----------


## JuanSaave

Hola a todos. 
Tengo un profundo interes sobre el negocio de la Tara. 
Soy de la Sierra de Ancash y ahi se ha vendio desarrollando un program de reforestacion de la Tara, es por eso que nos estamos viendo en la necesidad de asociarnos y asi encontrar en la Tara una fuente sostenible de ingreso. 
Queremos saber que empresas estan comprando.
La dema de su derivados.
El procesamiento.
Si Alguna insitucion le da la importancia debida. 
Mucha gracias.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hay un foro de terrenos, donde también sería bueno que publiques toda la información útil para las personas que entran a dicho foro a buscar las ofertas que se publican. Crea un tema propio y ponle un título adecuado: "Vendo terreno ...." 
Saludos; y suerte con la venta.

----------

Alper

----------

